# 35-36 blackhawk



## Oldnut (May 10, 2014)

Picked this up at mem lane finally got a chance to piece it together








 put the fenders on it,crank chainring,handlebars-stem and located the right fork and truss rod plate. Looking for a tank, and the truss rod tubes thanks


----------



## stoney (May 10, 2014)

Love it, hope to have one as my next bike.


----------



## stoney (May 10, 2014)

Gonna hang a tank on it and the right truss rods and seat and leave it alone? Or restore it?


----------



## Oldnut (May 10, 2014)

stoney said:


> Gonna hang a tank on it and the right truss rods and seat and leave it alone? Or restore it?




If I can get a decent tank I'll redo it as a blackhawk


----------

